# Got confused while driving and was the recipient of someone's road rage



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2016)

Geez, you can't even make mistakes anymore out there.  I was driving somewhere and there was road construction and I got confused as to where to go and so I followed another car and the light was in my favor.  Then it turned and I was blocking incoming traffic.  There was nothing I could do then.  A guy yelled at me "you're an @##%&*$!  and I said calmly and you're one, too.  He kept on going.  It seems there's no room for making mistakes anymore or someone wants to tear you down.  Anyone else have any stories of on the road?


----------



## Underock1 (May 19, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Geez, you can't even make mistakes anymore out there.  I was driving somewhere and there was road construction and I got confused as to where to go and so I followed another car and the light was in my favor.  Then it turned and I was blocking incoming traffic.  There was nothing I could do then.  A guy yelled at me "you're an @##%&*$!  and I said calmly and you're one, too.  He kept on going.  It seems there's no room for making mistakes anymore or someone wants to tear you down.  Anyone else have any stories of on the road?



I gave up my car a few months ago. I'm done with all of _that! :banana:_


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> I gave up my car a few months ago. I'm done with all of _that! :banana:_


Must be a relief for you, no?


----------



## fureverywhere (May 19, 2016)

New Jersey is a whole 'nother level of road rage. People will lay on the horn and pass on both sides...of a solid line road...to be first at a red light...I hate to drive, if they checked my night vision they'd pull my license. Best you can do is stay to the slow lane when you can, pull over and let the speed freak nutjobs pass you, try to drive a bit faster than 15 mph...I'd rather walk anytime.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> New Jersey is a whole 'nother level of road rage. People will lay on the horn and pass on both sides...of a solid line road...to be first at a red light...I hate to drive, if they checked my night vision they'd pull my license. Best you can do is stay to the slow lane when you can, pull over and let the speed freak nutjobs pass you, try to drive a bit faster than 15 mph...I'd rather walk anytime.


I'm sorry to say they do that here, too!!


----------



## fureverywhere (May 19, 2016)

Yep, walk when you can...


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Yep, walk when you can...


I walk at the park when I can.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2016)

You don't even have to make a mistake to have some looney in a hurry start with the road rage.  Some years back while driving home on a busy highway, I saw there was a problem up ahead, some sort of a bottleneck.  Anyhoo, I started seeing breaklights, so I started slowing down.

  Well this hothead woman, who was on her cell phone too, started riding my bumper and flashing her lights at me.  She went into the lane on my left side and started cursing at me, I reacted in kind.  Sure enough, she cut in front of me only to come to a full stop with everyone else on the highway.  You know I had to let her know what a jerk she was now that I was behind her, at a standstill.  In a big hurry, for what now??  :drive:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Geez, you can't even make mistakes anymore out there.  I was driving somewhere and there was road construction and I got confused as to where to go and so I followed another car and the light was in my favor.  Then it turned and I was blocking incoming traffic.  There was nothing I could do then.  A guy yelled at me "you're an @##%&*$!  and I said calmly and you're one, too.  He kept on going.  It seems there's no room for making mistakes anymore or someone wants to tear you down.  Anyone else have any stories of on the road?



I get confused too when there's construction, cones, detours, etc.  When I see someone having a problem like that I'm very forgiving, let them go ahead of me if it helps them.  The ones I have no patience for are the ones crawling along at 15 mph in the lane, when I pass to see if they're on their cell phone, they're leaning on the steering wheel eating a large overflowing ice cream sundae.  True story.  Being surrounded by store parking lots next to the street, I don't know why that lady didn't just pull over somewhere and enjoy.  Even then, I didn't blow my horn or make a fuss, just went on my merry way.


----------



## Underock1 (May 19, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Must be a relief for you, no?



That banana's dancing for a reason. :woohoo:


----------



## Don M. (May 19, 2016)

Every time we go up to the city to visit the kids, etc., I find myself wishing I had a cannon mounted in the cars grill, to blow some of these idiots off the road.  I would almost rather have a tooth pulled than to get caught in rush hour traffic, anymore.  If a person tries to leave a couple of car lengths distance from the car ahead, there is invariably some fool who will try to jump into that space.  Between careless driving and cell phone addiction, I am amazed that there aren't more traffic wrecks.   Then, if a cautious driver does make a comment to some dimwit driver, they run the risk of getting attacked or even shot by the fool.


----------



## tnthomas (May 19, 2016)

Here in Southern California prudent people* do not *honk the horn, unless prepared for an armed confrontation. Seriously.  People drive like they watch too much NASCAR, or play online games more hours in the week than they work.    In California high school kids apparently don't get Driver's Ed., they have to pay for and attend a driving school after school or on weekends....and _online_. 

  I don't think that driver courtesy is even mentioned, sounds too much like some kind of "value", and Lord knows, values are not allowed in a teaching situation these days.


----------



## Buckeye (May 19, 2016)

I will say that in the 15 months or so I've lived on the Big Island I have not seen one incident of road rage.  And I sure don't miss it.  Traffic here is mostly a non-issue.  However when I watch the local news from Honolulu and see the six lanes of traffic into the city in the morning and then outbound in the evening it makes the traffic back home in Columbus OH look pretty good.

My goal is to give up my car by 80, which is 10+ years away.  Sooner if needed.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2016)

I see you all have the same kind of problems except for Hoot n Annie.  How someone can access you as an @#$$%^#$ after making one mistake being confused is beyond me!


----------



## Underock1 (May 19, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> New Jersey is a whole 'nother level of road rage. People will lay on the horn and pass on both sides...of a solid line road...to be first at a red light...I hate to drive, if they checked my night vision they'd pull my license. Best you can do is stay to the slow lane when you can, pull over and let the speed freak nutjobs pass you, try to drive a bit faster than 15 mph...I'd rather walk anytime.



Been there. Done that. A fellow Jerseyite, I know your pain. The real trick is figuring out when to quit. Do you wait for the accident? What's the alternative? Sharing our stories is all well and good, but giving up the car is one of the major passages in life. Right up there with graduations, marriages, births, and deaths.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 20, 2016)

Except in sleet and snow...then compared to driving in it...I don't really mind taking a bus. They run like up to every fifteen minutes around here depending where you need to go. If you can memorize the stops it's pretty easy. I know driving is freedom for many folks but I just hate to do it. And like you say...detours are a horror, even with GPS I have no natural sense of direction. The other terrifying thing is we are surrounded be the parkway and some busy freeways. If you choose the wrong road and can't back out you have to follow the other cars at 70mph-that's the slow lane-until you get to the first exit...or the nice policeman asks when you've pulled over and are shaking uncontrollably...


----------



## ClubMike (Jun 22, 2016)

I have to have a vehicle, I live way out in the boonies. There is no public transportation here, no fancy subways, or elevated trains or even stinky city buses. There is a lot of advantages to living off the beaten path, however sometimes it is a long drive to the big city. I guess about 20 miles or so, that is where I see the hothead drivers.


----------



## jujube (Jun 22, 2016)

I find that there's a world of difference between the certified loonies on the road in Orlando and the (mostly) polite drivers up here in the mountains of North Carolina.  I'm ready to stay here.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 22, 2016)

When hubby and I visited the US back in '85 we had some stickers to place on the front and rear windscreens. They featured a kangaroo and a map of Australia and the words Warning Aussie driver. 

We received nothing but politeness and we made plenty of mistakes because  we were always getting lost and you guys drive on the wrong side of the road :grin:

May I suggest masquerading as a visitor from a country that drives on the left?


----------



## ossian (Jun 23, 2016)

You should try cycling! Sometimes it feels like you are a legitimate target for all the loonies out there. The other day, I broke my chain and was standing on the pavement trying to fix it. A huge lorry and its driver just had to make fun of me. And then there were the 2 guys driving on the opposite side of the road towards me who just had to bang on the horn and gesticulate obscenely at me. That one has always puzzled me. And, of course, on a daily basis, those who just have to try to get as close to you as they possibly can. Especially when they see a pothole ahead of you.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 24, 2016)

I pretty much have to have a car here because our public transportation is so lousy and infrequent as to be almost nonexistent.  Also everything is so spread out here.

Riding a bicycle on a main thoroughfare here is sort of suicidal, so that's not a real option.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2016)

I think riding a bike is scary anywhere now a days.  My friend was killed last month on a bike tour.  Hit by a truck.  She was such a nice person bless her soul.


----------



## ossian (Jul 2, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I think riding a bike is scary anywhere now a days.  My friend was killed last month on a bike tour.  Hit by a truck.  She was such a nice person bless her soul.


Oh dear, so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2016)

ossian said:


> Oh dear, so sorry to hear that.


Thanks ossian, it was such a sad thing to happen.  She was such an inspirational person.


----------



## 911 (Jul 10, 2016)

If you ever get involved with a driver showing road rage, my advice is to not engage, or make eye contact and get yourself to a safe place like a gas station. If he/she rolls down their window and begins screaming at you, just tell them that you are sorry. That generally tempers them. When you do this, what you are doing is taking back control of the situation.

Of course there is always that situation where no matter what you do or say will appease the other driver, so just get yourself to a safe place and if you have a cell phone, call 9-1-1 or 4-1-1.  Most areas now have updated GPS systems tied to their incoming 9-1-1 calls and they will be able to locate you in a matter of seconds. Also, try to get the license number. And, NEVER get out of your car!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2016)

I was leaving a supermarket last week and was in the left turn lane waiting for the light to change.  I noticed two lanes over on the right, a woman looking back out of her drivers side window and shouting at someone.

I looked in my rear-view and saw a really angry and aggressive woman behind me yelling something, I had my radio on and windows up so I didn't hear what was being said.  Then the woman behind me quickly opens her door and walks behind my car toward that other woman. Arms waving and yelling she looked like she wanted to kick some a$$ for sure.

I thought to myself that I might be witnessing a road rage incident here, but the woman on the right wisely drove off and made a quick right turn.  The really angry woman was still mumbling something as she went in a huff back to her car.  I was just hoping she wasn't so worked up that she'd absent mindedly run into my rear.

What happened to the good ol' days when people flipped the bird and went on their way?  :drive:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2016)

911 said:


> If you ever get involved with a driver showing road rage, my advice is to not engage, or make eye contact and get yourself to a safe place like a gas station. If he/she rolls down their window and begins screaming at you, just tell them that you are sorry. That generally tempers them. When you do this, what you are doing is taking back control of the situation.
> 
> Of course there is always that situation where no matter what you do or say will appease the other driver, so just get yourself to a safe place and if you have a cell phone, call 9-1-1 or 4-1-1.  Most areas now have updated GPS systems tied to their incoming 9-1-1 calls and they will be able to locate you in a matter of seconds. Also, try to get the license number. And, NEVER get out of your car!


Those are some very good suggestions.  Thanks.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I was leaving a supermarket last week and was in the left turn lane waiting for the light to change.  I noticed two lanes over on the right, a woman looking back out of her drivers side window and shouting at someone.
> 
> I looked in my rear-view and saw a really angry and aggressive woman behind me yelling something, I had my radio on and windows up so I didn't hear what was being said.  Then the woman behind me quickly opens her door and walks behind my car toward that other woman. Arms waving and yelling she looked like she wanted to kick some a$$ for sure.
> 
> ...


:lol1:


----------



## Don M. (Jul 10, 2016)

When I was working in the city, and had to run that "rush hour" gauntlet nearly every day, it was a rare day to Not see a couple of nitwits trying to cut each other off in the heavy traffic.  Once in awhile, I'd get lucky and see one or both of them smashed up alongside the road, when their stupidity caused them to crash.  I had my fair share of fools cutting me off if I left more than a car length from the vehicle ahead, but getting upset wasn't worth getting my nice car all banged up....or worse.  There were days, however, when I thought seriously about buying an old pickup truck and putting railroad ties on it, for bumpers, and giving some of them a "driving lesson".


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2016)

Don M. said:


> When I was working in the city, and had to run that "rush hour" gauntlet nearly every day, it was a rare day to Not see a couple of nitwits trying to cut each other off in the heavy traffic.  Once in awhile, I'd get lucky and see one or both of them smashed up alongside the road, when their stupidity caused them to crash.  I had my fair share of fools cutting me off if I left more than a car length from the vehicle ahead, but getting upset wasn't worth getting my nice car all banged up....or worse.  There were days, however, when I thought seriously about buying an old pickup truck and putting railroad ties on it, for bumpers, and giving some of them a "driving lesson".


Yes, I have been there, too, Don!


----------

